# Prevent Accidental Deletion & Modification of Files On USB



## leo61611616 (Sep 22, 2010)

USB Write Protect is a tiny, portable application that will protect your USB drives from accidental file deletion or modification.

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_nvQC_nchP4o/TCYM3Cdi_iI/AAAAAAAAJwg/MFp4ofcry_Y/s1600/USB+Write+Protect.jpg

To protect a USB drive run the program and select "Enable Write Protect" and click apply.
When you want to bring the drive back to write state, select "Disable Write Protect" and click apply.

Read more here.


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks for the tip - will try out this software.

BTW, will work from the HDD or do we need to copy into usb drive and execute it from there to function properly.


----------



## leo61611616 (Oct 14, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, will work from the HDD or do we need to copy into usb drive and execute it from there to function properly.



Will work from HDD.


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2010)

^ thanks for informing.


----------

